
Can we take “learn python the hard way” off the sidebar? - issaria
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/40s6dm/meta_can_we_take_learn_python_the_hard_way_off/
======
flashm
The whole 2 vs 3 issue is quite annoying when you are starting out with
Python. I really, really hope that it is sorted once and for all either very
soon or with Python 4, if that comes one day.

It's a great language but really off-putting when there is seemingly a war
going on within it.

